# How many rods surf fishing?



## Lonewolf31

I'm havent found any regulations on number of rods while surf fishing in sc. anyone know?


----------



## fishinmama

i don't think that there are any regs in place for # of rods -- just be courteous to your fellow surf fishermen -- don't stretch em all up & down the beach -- no sense having so many that you can't handle em all, and yet have enuf to do several different styles - my rule of thumb is 3 - 1 to cast bait out far/1 closer baited rod & 1 to work sml bait or lures in the surf


----------



## Lonewolf31

thats the same idea i had,but i wasnt sure of the regs.


----------



## saltandsand

I do exactly as Fishinmama. I've got a 14.5 foot Shakesphere (yeah I know, save the review) with a Daiwa Emcast 6000, it handles alot of weight and bait, and I heave it out and let it sit. I bait it as an attraction. I use a Tica with a Shimano 4500 BR as the intermediate pole, but this one outcasts the Shakie. And I have several other poles that I use for lures, poppers and assorted bait or live lining. I'll use up to three and work different structure in different ways, besides the general approach above.

Although it hasn't happened too often it does happen. Last year at the 3R's I lost a very nice matsized flounder with getting hung up with my second pole. There are situations where I limit to one or two at most. 

Even if I'm using only one pole I like to have at least one other pole set and ready in the spike. When the run hits and you fowl a pole, loose a rig, etc. it's good to have another one ready to go.

Be careful if you use braid as it will slice another fisherperson's line (or your own...that hasn't happened to me yet.)


----------



## chumrunner

As far as I know there is no reg. about # of rods in saltwater in SC. There is however a limit of 2 rods being used in freshwater by a bank fisherman, but no limit for boats.


----------



## saltfisher1

*#ofrods*

The # of rods on the beach isnt rugulated but on the piers there are individual pier rules. I have been there a couple of times fishing.


----------



## JFord56

I usually carry 3 also. One big for way out, one med for near to med out, and one with a artificial to cast with if needed or I get bored.


----------



## Pepper0830

fishinmama said:


> i don't think that there are any regs in place for # of rods -- just be courteous to your fellow surf fishermen -- don't stretch em all up & down the beach -- no sense having so many that you can't handle em all, and yet have enuf to do several different styles - my rule of thumb is 3 - 1 to cast bait out far/1 closer baited rod & 1 to work sml bait or lures in the surf


Is it illegal to leave surf rod(s) unattended in South Carolina?


----------

